# "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...



## Tietoenator (20. Juni 2014)

*"TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

TISA ist sowas wie die Weiterentwicklung von TTIP
Es geht hier um Sozialstandart, Finazmärkte, Arbeitsrecht...

Diese Verhandlungen sind geheim!

Ausschnitt von Geheimverhandlungen EU - USA - news.ORF.at
Wasser, Gesundheit, Bildung im Fokus

Im Fokus stehen bei TISA die weitere Deregulierung und Liberalisierung von öffentlichen Dienstleistungen wie etwa die Gesundheits-, Wasser- und Energieversorgung, Bildung und - trotz der nicht lange zurückliegenden Finanzkrise - der Finanzsektor. Es wird aber ausdrücklich im Vertragsentwurf festgehalten, dass die Bereiche jederzeit ausgeweitet werden können.

Privatisierung der Trinkwasserversorgung, falls sie den kommt (ist ja schon der zweite Anlauf). Jedem sollte klar sein was das bedeutet!!!
USA melden Fortschritt bei Wasser-Privatisierung | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN

Youtube was ist TISA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZgP8mGSt8s

Youtube 
Freihandelsabkommen TTIP EU Propaganda fliegt auf - YouTube

Wikileaks
Secret Trade in Services Agreement (TISA) - Financial Services Annex

Tagesschau
http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/tisa-102.html

Die Welt
Geheimbericht aufgetaucht : Neues globales Abkommen bedroht deutsche Daten - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - DIE WELT

Bei geheimen Verhandlungen von Regierungen bekomm ich ein ungutes Gefühl vor allem weil die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung damit unterwandert wird. 
Zum Beispiel die "Privatisierung der Wasserwirtschaft" die jeder recht einfach verstehen kann. Da könnte man schon Zukunftsangst bekommen!

freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung, falls jemand nicht weiß was das ist
Freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung

Auszug: hier fallen die Worte Willkürherrschaft und Selbstbestimmung die bei geheimen Verhandlungen (es gelangen nur teile an die Öffentlichkeit) wohl nicht gewahrt werden.

„Freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung im Sinne des Art. 21 II GG ist eine Ordnung, die unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewalt und Willkürherrschaft eine rechtsstaatliche Herrschaftsordnung auf der Grundlage der Selbstbestimmung des Volkes nach dem Willen der jeweiligen Mehrheit und der Freiheit und Gleichheit darstellt. Zu den grundlegenden Prinzipien dieser Ordnung sind mindestens zu rechnen: die Achtung vor den im Grundgesetz konkretisierten Menschenrechten, vor allem vor dem Recht der Persönlichkeit auf Leben und freie Entfaltung, die Volkssouveränität, die Gewaltenteilung, die Verantwortlichkeit der Regierung, die Gesetzmäßigkeit der Verwaltung, die Unabhängigkeit der Gerichte, das Mehrparteienprinzip und die Chancengleichheit für alle politischen Parteien mit dem Recht auf verfassungsmäßige Bildung und Ausübung einer Opposition.“

Ich hoffe, das viele dies bzgl. eine Petition gegen TISA zeichnen 
Einfach in Goog eingeben...

Hier möchte ich noch etwas anfügen wo sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden kann.

Der deutsche braucht ja bekannte Gesichter die etwas Publizieren um es vll. zu Glauben. Ich finde das man die Aussagen in den Vids als Kontext zu NSA, TTIP, TISA usw. setzen kann! 

Youtube, hier geht es darum das bekannte Gesichter der Politik sagen das die BRD keine legitime Regierung hat welches das BVG bestätigt da die Wahlgesetze nicht gültig sind... die Souveränität Deutschlands... 
Anmerkung: die Wahlgesetze sind seid 2008 nicht geändert worden. 
Von der Übersicht ab 4.30min distanziere ich mich ausdrücklich!
Nigel Farage BRD illegal - YouTube

Youtube, Gregor Gysi klare Worte
Oben rechts im Vid ist der Button für das ganze Gespräch welches sehr Informativ ist 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJC0_RsKXzk

Über folgende Punkte sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen:
- was ist Rechtsstaatlichkeit
- was ist Rechtsschutz
- wozu gibt es Gesetze wenn der Rechtsschutz nicht gewahrt wird
- welche Macht hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht bei Entscheidungen gegen die Regierung/GG 
- welche Macht hat der Bürger bei z.B. TISA 

Anmerken möchte ich noch, dass kurze Aussagen wie in den Vids nur einen Teil wieder geben. Relativierende Argumente können somit unter den Tisch fallen, dies ist Grundsätzlich immer möglich!
Wer sich z.B. das Urteil vom BVG durch liest versteht was ich meine.


----------



## hbf878 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Es will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf, dass TISA einerseits unter größter Geheimhaltung verhandelt wird, sich andererseits aber alle daran halten müssen (bzw alle Bürger durch erzwungene Gesetzesänderungen beeinträchtigt werden), wenn es denn in Kraft tritt. 
Wieso verhandelt man geheim, wenn sich Vorteile durch das Abkommen ergeben sollen? Oder sollen sich etwa nur Vorteile für eine kleine Anzahl Privilegierter ergeben, während sich das Abkommen nachteilig für die Masse der "Normalbürger" auswirkt? Verhandelt die deutsche Regierung dann nicht gegen die Interessen des eigenen Volkes, durch das sie legitimiert ist? 
Je mehr man drüber nachdenkt und je weiter man den Gedanken spinnt, desto skandalöser ist diese Geheim-Verhandlerei. In Berlin bei den Wasserverträgen wurde durch Druck des Volkes damit aufgehört, nun soll auf globaler Ebene der nächste Versuch gestartet werden?!


----------



## Gummert (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Prof. Franz Hörmann für Rechnungswesen an der Wirtschaftsuniversität Wien. " Geldschöpfung " ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oouoee9UvEc



Reneé Zeyer über: FATCA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWcKXmXv_Cs


Dr. Werner Rügemer TTIP, EU, USA .... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j26VAXldiTw


----------



## yingtao (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Es will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf, dass TISA einerseits unter größter Geheimhaltung verhandelt wird, sich andererseits aber alle daran halten müssen (bzw alle Bürger durch erzwungene Gesetzesänderungen beeinträchtigt werden), wenn es denn in Kraft tritt.
> Wieso verhandelt man geheim, wenn sich Vorteile durch das Abkommen ergeben sollen? Oder sollen sich etwa nur Vorteile für eine kleine Anzahl Privilegierter ergeben, während sich das Abkommen nachteilig für die Masse der "Normalbürger" auswirkt? Verhandelt die deutsche Regierung dann nicht gegen die Interessen des eigenen Volkes, durch das sie legitimiert ist?
> Je mehr man drüber nachdenkt und je weiter man den Gedanken spinnt, desto skandalöser ist diese Geheim-Verhandlerei. In Berlin bei den Wasserverträgen wurde durch Druck des Volkes damit aufgehört, nun soll auf globaler Ebene der nächste Versuch gestartet werden?!


 
Problem ist das man entweder mitzieht oder raus ist. Geheimhaltung kann gut sein, denn es gibt immer Meinungsbildner die Fakten einfach umdrehen aber es kann auch schlecht sein, da man sich kein eigenes Bild machen kann bis es zu spät ist. Man kann die Sachen so wie es ja schon jetzt passiert sehen wie man will. Die Öffentlichkeit sieht hinter der Privatisierung und höhere Kosten bei kaum höherem Nutzen. Die Privatunternehmen werben aber damit das die Grundversorgungskosten so hoch sind, dass die meisten Regierungen (insbesondere Länder wie z.B. Mexico oder China) es sich nicht leisten können und da wollen die dann einspringen.

Am Ende kommt es ganz darauf an wie sozial man ist. Für ein Hochtechnologieland wie Deutschland, Frankreich, USA usw. wird es wohl oder übel schlechter werden mit höheren Preisen für die Grundversorgung. Andere Länder die momentan nur Dienstleistungen anbieten können werden aber Vorteile haben, da sie überhaupt so etwas wie eine Grundversorgung bekommen können. Wir können aber nichts ändern an der Sache. Es ist alles geheim und wir werden nicht erfahren wer für was abstimmt und selbst wenn man ne Petition macht, gibt es kein Gesetzt das besagt das man der Petition nachgeben muss. Deutschland kann sich auch nicht davon distanzieren, da es Verhandlungen zwischen den Globalplayers ist und zeigt man einmal Schwäche ist man aus allem raus was viele Nachteile für die Wirtschaft bedeutet.


----------



## Tietoenator (20. Juni 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Verhandelt die deutsche Regierung dann nicht gegen die Interessen des eigenen Volkes, durch das sie legitimiert ist?
> Je mehr man drüber nachdenkt und je weiter man den Gedanken spinnt, desto skandalöser ist diese Geheim-Verhandlerei. In Berlin bei den Wasserverträgen wurde durch Druck des Volkes damit aufgehört, nun soll auf globaler Ebene der nächste Versuch gestartet werden?!



Ein klares "Ja" zum verhandeln gegen die Interessen des Volkes n.m.M. im Zusammenhang mit TISA!
Die Regierung ist nicht gesetzlich "legitim" gewählt siehe BVG!

Die Wasserverträge: natürlich versuchen sie es erneut und nun im geheimen mit vielen anderen einschneiden Veränderungen die wir bestimmt schmerzlich spüren werden. 

Deshalb hoffe ich ja auch, dass jeder der dies liest mal 5min zusätzlich opfert und eine Peti zeichnet 

Jeder der sich die Vids und Artikel anschaut und nichts tut schädigt wahrscheinlich sich, seine Familie und Freunde in naher Zukunft. 
Warum ich nur diese Begriffe wähle? Ganz ehrlich, ein Menschenleben welches ich nicht kenne interessiert mich doch nicht wirklich bzw. macht es mir keine schlaflosen Nächte, oder vll. doch?

Aber ich weiß aus Erzählung... nach dem 2 Weltkrieg wusste ja auch keiner was von Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit oder unrechtmäßigem Verhalten gegen den eigen Bürger...
Wobei beide meiner Großväter mir gegenüber (einer war Panzerkommandant in Russland und der andere war Nachschub LKW Fahrer) erklärt haben das sie von "allem" wussten. D.h. ein Soldat von denen es Millionen gab wusste es und ein Offizier von min. hunderttausenden auch. Somit kann man die These aufstellen das es alle wussten da die Zeitspanne zum Wissen erlangen 12Jahre betrug wenn man es ab 33 Zählt, was wohl auch nicht ganz richtig ist.   
Warum ein vereidigter Soldat zur damaligen Zeit nichts unternommen hat... dafür kann ich noch Rechtfertigungsgründe finden wie Sippenhaft usw. Es wäre einem Selbstmord gleich gekommen...

Aber heute sollten wir doch ein wenig weiter sein, nicht vor allem die Augen verschließen und wenigstens dagegen mit einer Peti angehen wenn man TISA für falsch hält 
Eins ist für mich klar, auch wenn ich TISA für falsch halte werde ich Pro Meinungen akzeptieren sofern sie vom "normalen Bürger" ohne finanzielle Interessen oder durch machthungrige Bürger die unmittelbar durch TISA profitieren!

Grüße



yingtao schrieb:


> Geheimhaltung kann gut sein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teldor1974 (20. Juni 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Es will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf, dass TISA einerseits unter größter Geheimhaltung verhandelt wird, sich andererseits aber alle daran halten müssen (bzw alle Bürger durch erzwungene Gesetzesänderungen beeinträchtigt werden), wenn es denn in Kraft tritt.
> Wieso verhandelt man geheim, wenn sich Vorteile durch das Abkommen ergeben sollen? Oder sollen sich etwa nur Vorteile für eine kleine Anzahl Privilegierter ergeben, während sich das Abkommen nachteilig für die Masse der "Normalbürger" auswirkt? Verhandelt die deutsche Regierung dann nicht gegen die Interessen des eigenen Volkes, durch das sie legitimiert ist?
> Je mehr man drüber nachdenkt und je weiter man den Gedanken spinnt, desto skandalöser ist diese Geheim-Verhandlerei. In Berlin bei den Wasserverträgen wurde durch Druck des Volkes damit aufgehört, nun soll auf globaler Ebene der nächste Versuch gestartet werden?!



Es wird solange versucht bis es irgendwann durch ist unter welchem Namen auch immer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

@Tietonator: Bitte stellte das Doppel-posten ein und benutze die Bearbeitenfunktion. Und konzentriere dich af ein Thema, hier soll es offensichtlich nicht um Wahlgesetzgebung gehen...




hbf878 schrieb:


> Es will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf, dass TISA einerseits unter größter Geheimhaltung verhandelt wird, sich andererseits aber alle daran halten müssen (bzw alle Bürger durch erzwungene Gesetzesänderungen beeinträchtigt werden), wenn es denn in Kraft tritt.
> Wieso verhandelt man geheim, wenn sich Vorteile durch das Abkommen ergeben sollen?


 
Der Grundgedanke ist Geheimhaltung gegenüber den Verhandlungspartnern. Wenn man öffentlich verhandelt, stellt sich ganz schnell auch die Frage nach dem Verhandlungsziel. Da Merkel ihre internationalen Verhandlungspartner gerne und regelmäßig über den Tisch zu ziehen versucht, ist es verhandlungstaktisch günstig, wenn die nur mutmaßen können, was man eigentlich für Ziele hat und zu welchen Zugeständnissen man bereit ist. Anders ist bluffen nicht möglich. Siehe auch so ziemlich alle anderen Verhandlungen, die unsere tolle Regierung z.B. auf EU-Ebene führt...

Warum solche Taktiken überhaupt bei Abkommen zu "beiderseitigem Vorteil" unter "Freunden" nötig sind und wieso alles, was nach außen dringt, nach dem Ziel "maximaler Profit für Investoren" auf beiden Seiten klingt, kann ich allerdings auch nicht erklären


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

die grundversorgung von wasser zu privatsieren halte ich für sehr bedenklich gegenüber dem kunden,
dann könnte es soweit kommen wie in italien wo man trinkwasser erst aufkochen bzw. mineral kaufen muss.

Denn in Italien an der adria gibt es sehrwohl trinkbares Wasser aus den tiefbrunnen, 
nur die privaten frimen verwenden anstatt eisenchlorid oder wenigstens aluchlorid, massiv chlor.


somit schlägt man 2 sachen mit einer klatsche: 
1. leitungswasser produktion günstiger 
2. mehr gewinn durch den verkauf von teurem trinkwasser im supermarkt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Mit der Privatisierung gehen noch nicht zwingend Änderungen an den Wasserqualitätsrichtlinien einher (das kommt erst nach der Investorenschutzklage  ). Es gab schon eine ganze Reihe von Kommunen, die ihre Wasserversorgung privatisiert haben (prominentestes Beispiel war iirc Berlin). Ergebnis war nicht minderwertiges Wasser, sondern eine Vervielfachung der Wasserpreise und ein Netz, dass nach wenigen Jahren als reiner Sanierungsfall für hohe Summen zurückgekauft wurde.

Wasserversorgung, d.h. eine langfristig zu planende, extentielle Dienstleistung auf Grundlage gemeinschaftlicher Ressourcen, die zwangsläufig im Rahmen eines Monopols erbracht wird, hat ganz einfach nichts in privatwirtschaftlicher Hand zu suchen. (imho sind kommerzielle Unternehmen ungeeignet, auch nur irgend einem dieser Aspekte gerecht zu werden)


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wasserversorgung, d.h. eine langfristig zu planende, extentielle Dienstleistung auf Grundlage gemeinschaftlicher Ressourcen, die zwangsläufig im Rahmen eines Monopols erbracht wird, hat ganz einfach nichts in privatwirtschaftlicher Hand zu suchen. (imho sind kommerzielle Unternehmen ungeeignet, auch nur irgend einem dieser Aspekte gerecht zu werden)


 
Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und sage dass die Grundversorgung der Bevölkerung staatlich kontrolliert bzw. eine unabhängig Aufsicht haben sollte. Also Wasser, Nahrung, Energie, Gesundheit, Bildung.
Ich habe nichts gegen private Schulen oder private Krankenkassen aber sie versuchen doch nur Gewinne auf Kosten ihrer Mitglieder zu erzielen.
Für mich ist das Recht auf Gesundheit, Versorung und Bildung ein grundlegendes Menschenrecht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Deswegen steht das "extentiell" in der Liste 
Wobei ich bei Nahrung Spielraum sehe. In Deutschland sind wir glücklicherweise in der Situation, dass 99,9% der Nahrungsentscheidungen nicht im Rahmen von Grundversorgung, sondern mit Blick auf den eigenen Geschmack getroffen werden - da kann ein offener Markt die richtige Methode sein und abgesehen von den Differenzen zwischen Verpackungsaufdruck/-eindruck und Inhalt läufts ja auch ganz gut. Im Gegenzug kann man, in unserer heutigen Wirtschafts-Gesellschaft, imho "Finanzen" in die Grundversorgung aufnehmen. Denn ohne Konto hat man kaum eine Chance, seine (dann i.d.R. miserable) Lage irgendwie zu verbessern und der Aspekt "langfristig zu planen" greift da auch - oder eben nicht, wenn man sich die Pleitebanken anguckt. Anstatt die Symptome mit (nicht-eingeführten) Regeln (nicht) zu bekämpfen, sollte man imho einfach ein staatliche garantiertes Alternativangebot machen. Kann ja niemand behaupten, dass die private Finanzwirtschaft nicht genug Zeit gehabt hätte, etwas eigenes stabiles zu schaffen...
Und private Versicherungen sind (außerhalb von Nischen, die nur einen Teil der Bevölkerung betreffen) sowieso schwachsinnig. Eine private Versicherung kann ihre Gewinne nur erwirtschaften, in dem sie weniger leistet (inakzeptabel) oder mehr kassiert (inakzeptabel), als eine staatliche - oder in dem sie nur die Leute annimmt, die kaum eine Versicherung nötig haben und diejenigen, die es nötig hätten, auf die Allgemeinheit abwälzt (inakzeptabel)

Aber genau sowas dürfte dann auch wieder Bestandteil von TISA sein: Keine staatlichen Unternehmen nirgendwo.


----------



## Tietoenator (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Tietonator: Bitte stellte das Doppel-posten ein und benutze die Bearbeitenfunktion. Und konzentriere dich af ein Thema, hier soll es offensichtlich nicht um Wahlgesetzgebung gehen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu der Wahlgesetzgebung: Diese Beispiel soll zeigen das selbst das BVG etwas für falsch halten kann und die Bundesregierung es nicht korrigiert 
Somit stellt sich mir die Frage wie effektiv ist eine Peti bzw. wie effektiv kann sie sein oder wie viele müssen diese Peti zeichnen um Änderungen zu bewirken.
Wenn man beides in ein Kontext setzt sollten wohl hunderttausend Bürger hier was unternehmen und ich hoffe das dies auch so geschieht. 
Glauben tue ich jedoch nicht daran aber hoffen kann nicht schaden.

Ich denke, es sollte geheim gehalten werden um es nicht mehr ändern zu können wenn es Unterzeichnet ist.  
Du meinst das es um Geheimhaltung gegenüber der Verhandlungspartner geht und das sehe ich nicht so.
Die Rahmenbedingungen was gemacht werden soll sind schnell klar, über die Konditionen wird verhandelt und da ist jedem der anwesenden klar wer was will.

Ich möchte nichts von TISA aus den Gründen da man es nicht kündigen kann, es beliebig erweiterbar ist und bei Geheimen Verhandlungen das Mitbestimmungsrecht der Bürger umgangen wird. 
Ich kann auch klar sagen das ich nicht viel mehr als das mit der Wasserversorgung verstehe. 
Was ich ganz klar verstehe sind unkündbare Verträge!
Kein Geschäftsmann würde sowas unterzeichnen da der Blick in die Glaskugel nicht sehr genau ist, ein geopolitischer Wandel nicht berücksichtigt werden kann usw...


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen steht das "extentiell" in der Liste
> Wobei ich bei Nahrung Spielraum sehe.


 
Mit "Nahrung" meine ich auch nicht das Lammsteak oder die Gänseleberpastete sondern die Grundnahrungsmittel und Grundbedürfnisse. Grundnahrungsmittel wie Brot, Milch Kindernahrung usw. sollten einen geringeren Mehrwertsteuerbetrag haben als z.B. alkoholische Getränke oder Süßigkeiten.
Dazu fällt mir der sinnfreie Quatsch mit der erweiterten Mehrwertsteuer ein.
Esse ich den Döner direkt im Laden fallen die vollen 19% Mehrwertsteuer an. Nehme ich den Döner mit nach Hause sind es nur 7% Mehrwertsteuer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denn ohne Konto hat man kaum eine Chance, seine (dann i.d.R. miserable) Lage irgendwie zu verbessern und der Aspekt "langfristig zu planen" greift da auch - oder eben nicht, wenn man sich die Pleitebanken anguckt.



Leute mit geringem Einkommen zahlen einen hohen Betrag an Kontoführungsgebühren und haben in der Regel kein Dispo.
Leute mit hohem Einkommen zahlen gar nichts für das Konto und haben einen großzügigen Dispo.
Ich bin für eine gemeinnützige Bank die gerade gering Verdienern oder Hartzern oder Leute mit hohen Schulden ein kostenfreies Konto zur Verfügung stellt.
Diese gemeinnützige Bank wird von den anderen Banken finanziert. 
Sehr gerne natürlich von den Landesbanken in denen irgendwelche Politiker in den Aufsichtsgremien hocken und von Tuten und Blasen sowieso keine Ahnung haben aber alles durchwinken was ihnen die Dorfbanker so raten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und private Versicherungen sind (außerhalb von Nischen, die nur einen Teil der Bevölkerung betreffen) sowieso schwachsinnig. Eine private Versicherung kann ihre Gewinne nur erwirtschaften, in dem sie weniger leistet (inakzeptabel) oder mehr kassiert (inakzeptabel), als eine staatliche - oder in dem sie nur die Leute annimmt, die kaum eine Versicherung nötig haben und diejenigen, die es nötig hätten, auf die Allgemeinheit abwälzt (inakzeptabel)



Da fällt mir dann wieder die Riester Rente ein die die Versicherungen durchgeboxt haben weil ihnen die Gewinne einbrachen und die eine neue Möglichkeit brauchten die Leute zu schröpfen.
Und wie das eben so ist wenn die Finanzdienstleistungsbranche mit dem Knochen winkt kommt die Politik angelaufen und bettelt darum ihn apportieren zu dürfen. 
Da wird dann die staatliche Rente zusammengekürzt und eine sinnfreie private Zusatzversicherung eingeführt mit der sich die Konzerne weiter bereichern können.


----------



## Tietoenator (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Zitat von ruyven_macaran 
Und private Versicherungen sind (außerhalb von Nischen, die nur einen Teil der Bevölkerung betreffen)... (meine Worte: nochmals vom Versicherungsnehmer auf Notwendigkeit geprüft werden) 

§89 VAG (Versicherungsaufsichtsgesetz) Zahlungsverbot, herabsetzen von Leistungen
§ 89 VAG Zahlungsverbot; Herabsetzung von Leistungen - dejure.org

Auszug: §89 Abs. 2
"Die Pflicht der Versicherungsnehmer, die Versicherungsentgelte in der bisherigen Höhe weiterzuzahlen, wird durch die Herabsetzung nicht berührt."

Das heißt, wenn eine Versicherung zeitweise zahlungsunfähig ist oder gar Insolvent geht müssen z.B. Lebensversicherungen weiterhin in voller höhe bezahlt werden, ohne Anspruch auf eine Leistungsauszahlung.


----------



## MomentInTime (25. September 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Am 11. Oktober 2014 findet ein dezentraler europäischer Aktionstag gegen TTIP, CETA & TiSA statt, und wie ihr seht...

Stop TTIP CETA TISA

wird der absehbar nicht zu knapp besucht sein  ...


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Am Ende wird sich aber sowieso nichts daran ändern.
Der Kram wird kommen. Egal wie sehr der Bürger dagegen brüllt.
Die Konzerne haben viel zu viel Macht.


----------



## MomentInTime (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Ah, wenn das so ist, dann kannst du mir sicher erklären, wie's dann kommt, dass das Freihandelsabkommen ACTA vor 2 Jahren erfolgreich von hunderttausenden von Menschen europaweit wegdemonstriert worden ist.

Ansonsten:
Kommenden Samstag geht's los und wie man sieht ist der Protest enorm angewachsen; shit got global ^^ – Stop TTIP CETA TISA


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Ah, wenn das so ist, dann kannst du mir sicher erklären, wie's dann kommt, dass das Freihandelsabkommen ACTA vor 2 Jahren erfolgreich von hunderttausenden von Menschen europaweit wegdemonstriert worden ist.



Ist es das wirklich?
Kommt nicht alles mit TTIP?


----------



## Amon (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Alles was den Amis nutzt wird kommen und da dieses völkerrechtlich fragwürdige Staatengebilde was Deutschland genannt wird nur ein Vasall der USA ist, ist es doch egal ob man hier protestiert oder in China der berühmte Sack Reis umfällt.


----------



## MomentInTime (6. November 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist es das wirklich?
> Kommt nicht alles mit TTIP?



Was soll man sagen, Threshold; die Schlacht ist gewonnen, aber der Krieg ist nicht vorbei.
Vorbei ist der Krieg erst dann, wenn unser weltweites politisches System derartig revolutioniert wird,
dass sich der Wille der Bevölkerung durchsetzt, und nicht etwa der Wille der Konzerne.
Die besten Aussichten für diesen Paradigmenwandel bestehen über das Internet, allerdings reicht
das Internet nicht allen; es müssen entsprechende Diskussionssysteme entwickelt werden, die
quasi die entscheidenen Willensbildungsabschnitte aus den Hinterzimmern der Politik outsourcen und
in die Hände der Bevölkerung geben. Ja, nicht leicht, aber machbar.

Ja, was es ansonsten noch kurzfristig zu sagen gibt:
Heute um ca. 15:15 Uhr im Landtag NRW: Piraten-Antrag "CETA stoppen!" wird behandelt
Antrag: http://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/dokumentenarchiv/Dokument/MMD16-7150.pdf
Livestream-Link: Landtag NRW:

Das wirksamste, was wir alle jetzt noch machen können ist, die selbstorganisierte Europäische Bürgerinitiative
gegen TTIP und CETA mitzuzeichnen und in unserem Umfeld zu verbreiten – sie läuft erst seit knapp einem Monat
von insgesamt 12 Monaten und über 835.000 Personen haben schon mitgezeichnet: Deutsch (de) Stop TTIP

Am 10.11.2014 wird das Bündnis hinter der Europäischen Bürgerinitiative, das nunmehr bereits aus über
290 Bürger-Organisationen aus ganz Europa besteht, eine Pressekonferenz in Luxemburg abhalten; Anlass hierzu ist
die Klage-Einreichung des Bündnisses vor dem EuGH gegen die Entscheidung der EU-Kommission, die Europäische
Bürgerinitiative gegen CETA und TTIP nicht offiziell zuzulassen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. November 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Man schaue mal nach, was solche Freihandelsabkommen eigentlich bringen.
 Als bestes Beispiel bietet sich die Union mit Kanada/USA/Mexiko an.
 Da sieht man ganz klar, wer davon profetiert.

 Im Endeffekt geht es doch um eine Umverteilung des Kapitals,
 von unten nach oben.

 Das Argument, dass Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden, ist doch völlig hirnrissig.
 Hier wird einfach eine Möglichkeit geschaffen,
 die Bevölkerung abzumelken.


----------



## MomentInTime (6. November 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Die Behandlung des Anti-CETA-Antrags fand ungefähr ab 16:15 Uhr statt und kann hier an
dieser Stelle nachgeschaut werden (Time-Marker ~ 15:28): Landtag NRW:
Die in diesem Rahmen abschließend erfolgte Abstimmung fand ungefähr um 16:55 Uhr statt.

Ergebnis:
Parteien, die für den Antrag "stop CETA" gestimmt haben: Piraten
Parteien, die gegen den Antrag "stop CETA" gestimmt haben: SPD, Grüne, FDP, CDU

Der Antrag "stop CETA" ist damit mehrheitlich vom Landtag NRW abgelehnt worden.

Damit ist offensichtlich: Auch der NRW-Landtag braucht weiter Druck bei
TTIP und CETA. Diesen haben übrigens mittlerweile schon 5.000 weitere
Personen aufgebaut; damit haben nun schon innerhalb von knapp dem
1. Monat von insgesamt 12 Monaten knapp 840.000 Personen die
EU-Bürgerinitiative unterschrieben: https://stop-ttip.org/unterschreiben/


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "TISA" Wasserprivatisierung, Amerika will Kontodaten von Europäern...*

Die Europäische Bürgerinitiative (EBI) gegen TTIP und CETA ist gestern kurz vor
Mitternacht – also, gerad' mal knapp 2 Monate nach Start der EBI – über die
1.000.000 Marke gelangt, was Anzahl der Unterstützerunterschriften angeht.

So sieht das ganze dann in der Praxis aus – echt beeindruckend:
https://stop-ttip.org/de/unterschriften-nach-mitgliedsstaaten/

Die EBI läuft noch weitere 10 Monate; mal schauen, wie viele es dann sind...
An dieser Stelle kann man übrigens mitzeichnen, falls das hier jemand noch nicht
getan hat: https://stop-ttip.org/de/unterschreiben/

Am 9. Dezember wird die 1. Million Unterschriften gegen TTIP und CETA schon
mal an den EU-Kommissions-Präsidenten Juncker überreicht; passend, wo da
doch sein Geburtstag ist.


----------

